# john deere b parts



## kieranmccamment (Aug 6, 2012)

ok so i am restoring my first tractor its a 1950 john deere b. I am trying to get some info on some parts that i need i work in a machine shop and can make almost anything i will need and would be willingto make something for you for your information. I need the dimensions on the choke rod, shutter rod, governor cover.


----------



## kieranmccamment (Aug 6, 2012)

ok so no one knows here are some thing ive come up with


----------



## kieranmccamment (Aug 6, 2012)

heres another


----------



## kieranmccamment (Aug 6, 2012)

sorry that last one is messed up the end of the rod is supposed to be tapped 1/4-20 3 inches long


----------



## kieranmccamment (Aug 6, 2012)

2887r throttle rod end


----------



## kieranmccamment (Aug 6, 2012)

2887r throttle rod end with the drawing


----------

